# A noob's opinion of the Zhan Chi



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

I couldn't find a general "what do you think about Zhan Chi" thread, so I'll start one (sorry if I just missed it!) 

I am in no way a speedcuber (98 seconds average atm but working on intuitive F2L to get faster!) but I have been buying several different types of cubes. I have an alpha-V, GuHong, F-II, just got Haiyan Memory today, and got my Zhan Chi a few days ago. And I am in total love with my Zhan Chi! it turns so nice and smooth and still has a soft clicking (which I like). It hasn't even come close to popping yet and doesn't lock. It's just so fun and pleasurable to solve and even just fingertricks!

So, from this noob's perspective, this is an amazing cube! (I have a GhostHand II coming in soon, so I'm excited to try that out tho).

What are other people's opinions on the Zhan Chi?


----------



## Joël (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't have an opinion yet, but I am waiting patiently for my new Zhan Chi's to arrive...


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

Joël said:


> I don't have an opinion yet, but I am waiting patiently for my new Zhan Chi's to arrive...


 
imho, your waiting will be greatly rewarded!  its a really nice cube


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 28, 2011)

just btw, you are a speedcuber. You are actively timing yourself and trying to get faster, sounds like a speedcuber to me.

The Zhanchi I've used was very, very nice. I'm considering buying one.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have just got my zhan chi today. I've had quite a few pops with it though


----------



## stoic (Jul 28, 2011)

The ZhanChi is awesome, smooth as silk


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> just btw, you are a speedcuber. You are actively timing yourself and trying to get faster, sounds like a speedcuber to me.
> 
> The Zhanchi I've used was very, very nice. I'm considering buying one.


 
ah Thx! yur nice in saying that and I'd like to consider myself in the speeding (at least cubing!) community  I"m bad at memorization and so I don't intend on knowing full friedrich. But I'm hopefull that working on cross, intuitive F2L, and lookahead will put me at 30-40. Do you think this is an obtainable goal?

And I fully support your buying a Zhan Chi!  I can't imagine what would be in a Dayan 6 !!!!


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 28, 2011)

That is very obtainable, there have been people who got sub-15 times with 4LLL. So just keep practicing as long as you find it fun, aight?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2011)

Been using the Zhan Chi for a few days now.

Unfourtunetly - out of the package it sucked.
It came unlubed, maltensioned and it had excess plastic from the mold.

I dissasemled the entire cube, lubed it Lubix-style (center pieces, washers, core, etc.) retensioned it and now it's an awesome cube.
I wouldn't go as far as saying that its the best DaYan cube out there.

Personally I prefer the LunHui but messing around with the ZC a few more days will probably change my opinion about it.

Just remember that out of the box, the cube sucks and needs proper "treatment"


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> That is very obtainable, there have been people who got sub-15 times with 4LLL. So just keep practicing as long as you find it fun, aight?



nice thx for that! Im definitely a 4LLL kinda guy atm with the other stuff I said.... so it's great to know I can achieve my goals!! and yes, its extremely fun stuff!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Been using the Zhan Chi for a few days now.
> 
> Unfourtunetly - out of the package it sucked.
> It came unlubed, maltensioned and it had excess plastic from the mold.
> ...



wow really? I had no problems out of box.... was smooth as silk (quoting ellwd's previous post  out of box for me... maybe you had unfortunate dud? glad lube helped tho...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> wow really? I had no problems out of box.... was smooth as silk (quoting ellwd's previous post  out of box for me... maybe you had unfortunate dud? glad lube helped tho...


 
It probably depends on where you get it from. Mine was perfect and I got it from Puzzle Addictions.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2011)

I got mine from TinyDeal for $14.99. Having a cube sucking out of the box is not that much of a big deal to me. Just a minor nuisance but I "treat" all my cubes the same when I first get them.

Was thinking on moding the ZC but not sure how to go around about it.
Heard that the 48-point MOD is useless on the ZC


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 28, 2011)

Akuma said:


> I got mine from TinyDeal for $14.99. Having a cube sucking out of the box is not that much of a big deal to me. Just a minor nuisance but I "treat" all my cubes the same when I first get them.
> 
> Was thinking on moding the ZC but not sure how to go around about it.
> Heard that the 48-point MOD is useless on the ZC



Yeah the 48-point doesn't change the ZC at all. A good mod is to smooth out the bases of the corners, as shown on izovire's site http://www.puzzleaddictions.com


----------



## peterbone (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, the Zhan Chi is great. I'm using the torpedoes. Very smooth and no popping. Quite clicky, but I don't mind that. A lot better than my previous cube - a Guhong stickerless. I just wish they made a stickerless version of the Zhan Chi. My stickers are already becoming chipped at the edges. I know they're not allowed in competition but I don't care.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> ah Thx! yur nice in saying that and I'd like to consider myself in the speeding (at least cubing!) community  I"m bad at memorization and so I don't intend on knowing full friedrich. But I'm hopefull that working on cross, intuitive F2L, and lookahead will put me at 30-40. Do you think this is an obtainable goal?
> 
> And I fully support your buying a Zhan Chi!  I can't imagine what would be in a Dayan 6 !!!!


 
You can get Sub 20 with that.


----------



## stoic (Jul 28, 2011)

peterbone said:


> I just wish they made a stickerless version of the Zhan Chi. My stickers are already becoming chipped at the edges. I know they're not allowed in competition but I don't care.


 
Yeah I have a stickerless LunHui and I have to say I love the stickerless feel of the plastic as well as how it looks. I'm hard on stickers... (Also have some tiles on order from Cubesmith so will see how that compares)



DaveyCow said:


> I"m bad at memorization and so I don't intend on knowing full *Fridrich*.



My cubing career so far has been largely characterised by thinking "I don't intend to learn any more than this". Then being pleasantly surprised when I can retain the information and looking for more to learn... At this stage I guess I'm in it for the long haul so I don't feel the need to rush


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate my Zhanchi(I hate all 3x3s). But hate this one the least. Its pops on me frequently and I dont like the slight clicking to it but will soon do the 48 point edge mod.

Although I got to say I really like the speed on it.

BTW you will be thoroughly disappointed in your Ghost Hand II 3x3 after feeling the ZhanChi.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

I really like my Zhanchi. Out of the last 4 Dayan cubes, I think it's the best. (Of course, all of the others are good, too.) 

For those of you who got a DIY, was there any excess plastic on the torpedo-pieces?


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> For those of you who got a DIY, was there any excess plastic on the torpedo-pieces?


 
Yes there was. I smoothed it off and put the torpedoes in my LunHui.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea I thought my guhong was great until I felt my zhanchi. Now every time I pick up my guhong It feels horrible and I go right back to my zhanchi.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine came in the mail yesterday. It's really fast and really smooth. By far the best 3x3x3 I've ever tried.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 28, 2011)

I've heard some mixed reviews about the Lubix ZhanChi. Does anyone know why it's not as good? Is it because of the lubricant? If so, what lube is suggested?


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I've heard some mixed reviews about the Lubix ZhanChi. Does anyone know why it's not as good? Is it because of the lubricant? If so, what lube is suggested?


 
**As expected** 

SHOCK OIL!!!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> I hate my Zhanchi(I hate all 3x3s). But hate this one the least. Its pops on me frequently and I dont like the slight clicking to it but will soon do the 48 point edge mod.
> 
> Although I got to say I really like the speed on it.
> 
> BTW you* will be thoroughly disappointed in your Ghost Hand II 3x3 after feeling the ZhanChi*.


 
this


----------



## stoic (Jul 28, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> this


 
I got a GHII about a week after the ZhanChi (I've also been buying a lot of cubes recently lol) and...yeah. It really sucks in comparison.


----------



## izovire (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know why people think the 48 point edge mod is going to change anything with the Zhanchi. It's a totally pointless mod and doesn't effect anything. The only cube where the 48 point edge mod is useful is the Guhong, because it has excess and overhanging plastic in that area. 

I found a mod that is useful for the Zhanchi (besides the corners), and that is around the center pieces. I have this service for sale already and I would like to record a video sometime very soon.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> It probably depends on where you get it from. Mine was perfect and I got it from Puzzle Addictions.


 
I got mine from magic-puzzle-cube


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> You can get Sub 20 with that.



ah that would be nice! I'll definitely keep with my plan then


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> (I hate all 3x3s).
> 
> BTW you will be thoroughly disappointed in your Ghost Hand II 3x3 after feeling the ZhanChi.



interesting - why hate 3x3s? And I'm sure I will be disappointed with GSII - I've been ruined by ZhanChi!


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of my ZhanChi..It's so fast and smooth and hasn't popped or locked up at all yet.


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> interesting - why hate 3x3s? And I'm sure I will be disappointed with GSII - I've been ruined by ZhanChi!


 
I dont really know. I can stand not good cubes for any other puzzles. But for 3x3 I cant.


----------



## ernie722 (Jul 28, 2011)

zhanchi amazing


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got alot of Zhanchis. I made 1 really good with alpha core, ghosthand lube ( a cross between crc and lubix) d39 and a bit of maru and it is amazing. Having a hard time deciding between this or Elite.


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

if it pops u need to tention


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 29, 2011)

I havn't got my ZhanChi yet, On the way here. But it shouldn't pop with the torpedos in there. I can't wait for it, considering how good my GuHong is, this should be amazing.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't zhanchi(I heard a lot of good things about it ) but I've got Lingyun. It's good but I'd like to have GuHong because lingyun is really gummy lol. I have feeling like it is going to fall apart.I have tention it(30 degrees corner cutting) but still this gummy feel


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2011)

I own an Elite, a Lingyun, a Lubix Lunhui, and a Zhanchi, and I would gladly use any one of the four in competition. However I think I might prefer the Zhanchi above the others, just slightly. It's great even at tight tensions and I really like the feel, though its difficult to describe.

When assembling it's very important to get the screws in straight and sand off the excess plastic from the mold. If you are having issues with popping, keep tightening it, you might be surprised with how tight it can be while remaining good.




Rpotts said:


> The Zhanchi I've used was very, very nice. I'm considering buying one.



:3


----------



## PonyMower (Jul 29, 2011)

I ordered the Lubix Zhanchi and it completely obliterated my FII out of the box. The tension seems pretty loose but it seems much more controllable than most of what I've seen from the Guhong. The cutting isn't as good as the Guhong, which I can't quite complain about since nobody really needs over 45-degree cuts. The Zhanchi is FAST. The only problem might be getting used to effortless turning and losing the ability to use cubes such as the FII.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 29, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> ah Thx! yur nice in saying that and I'd like to consider myself in the speeding (at least cubing!) community  I"m bad at memorization and so I don't intend on knowing full friedrich. But I'm hopefull that working on cross, intuitive F2L, and lookahead will put me at 30-40. Do you think this is an obtainable goal?
> 
> And I fully support your buying a Zhan Chi!  I can't imagine what would be in a Dayan 6 !!!!


 
This is attainable, not only that, it is quite surpassable!

This is the only method I have used, because I don't have time to memorize Fridrich. 

However, even though I don't practice a lot, I average around 25 seconds, and at one point averaged around 20!

Shoot for stars!


----------



## speedcubenoob (Aug 2, 2011)

*zhan chi - watch out!*

@DaveyCow
Hi, I have a simlar collection as you including F2, Memory cube, Lun Hui, Gu hong coloured, Lun Hui coloured.

I recently received a zhan chi and was not too pleased by this. This morning I received a second zhan chi in the post, so I must have ordered 2 by mistake !
At first I was disappointed by my mistake, but soon was pleasantly surprised, this 2nd model was very different from the previous one. The stickers on it were placed correctly instead of half of them being at slightly the wrong angle and some of them almost hanging off the cube faces, and more importantly it is really smooth, the first one was clicky, seemed to snag or catch (just slightly) all through each turn, the edges ahd a tendency to twist badly out of place, all the corners seemed very loose and rattly, and the thing I noticed that I had heard in a youtube reveiw also, turns are clicky but distinctly seem to 'want' to click into slightly the wrong place, so it's naturally out by about 3mm from the correct angle. ie. not like the Hayan memory cube which almost as its name suggests, naturally seems to want to click as you would want it to, into just the right position. I tried tensioning but makes no difference. I think I prefer all my other cubes to this zhan chi. The second model I just got now, which is from the same company and all the packaging is identical, is not like this at all, it seems more uniformly smooth with no preferred clicking angles, and only now I can understand the good reviews. I looked at a corner piece of the first model and it does have some small but rough plastic protrusions, that maybe do snag or do not help. Now, I may prefer my second new zhan chi to the black lun hui, I'm not sure though.

My favourite cube so far, easily by far, is a Lun Hui in multicoloured plastic, this is a little similar to the black Lun Hui, which would have been my second favourite, but it feels much, smoother and faster. It looks and feels totally finer and superior in quality in every way. I got it originally only because I noticed stickers were easily getting chipped off . 

I also have a coloured Gu Hong which is nothing like the reviews describe the (black) Gu Hong, , it feels rigid and quite crude compared to the lun hui and not very easy to do corner cutting with this. I feel the Lun hui feels much smoother and more sophisticiated and much better at corner cutting. But, I haven't modded or lubed this, I have a hunch it could become much better.

It may be that a fast cuber would prefer different cubes than I would, however, based more on speed, but I find the Lun Hui very fast for me (beginner) , unlike one review I read, which described it as slow. It does seem to have some ( but, very smooth and pleasant) resistance in the turns, that I suppose a hardcore speedcuber might rather not have.

Hope this helps someone in their buying decisisons

Harvey


----------



## teller (Aug 2, 2011)

This inconsistency between the same model of cube is really bugging me. Ever since yockee drew attention to screws being crooked, I have really had to wonder how widespread this problem really is.

At any rate, right out of the box the ZhanChi is the cube that finally retired my F-II. When I pick up F-II now, I notice how much it actually catches and I can never go back. I've got my new main, and it's fingertrickalicious.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

teller said:


> I've got my new main, and it's fingertrickalicious.


 
Yesyesyes does this mean moar awesome fingertricky vids


----------



## Muesli (Aug 2, 2011)

I managed to pop my Zhanchi with the torpedos in... I had to unscrew it to re-assemble it.

Other than that, it kicked the crap out of my good ole F-II the second I got it out of the box. I've already set my PB average of 12, 5 and NL single on it.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> I have just got my zhan chi today. I've had quite a few pops with it though


 

Torpedo it.


----------



## Nopedk (Aug 2, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> ah Thx! yur nice in saying that and I'd like to consider myself in the speeding (at least cubing!) community  I"m bad at memorization and so I don't intend on knowing full friedrich. But I'm hopefull that working on cross, intuitive F2L, and lookahead will put me at 30-40. Do you think this is an obtainable goal?
> 
> And I fully support your buying a Zhan Chi!  I can't imagine what would be in a Dayan 6 !!!!


 
A few months ago, when I started learning fridrich, I didn't think that it would ever be possible for me to learn all the algorithms, but now that I have almost learned full pll, and are about to start OLL, I see that it's not that hard at all. It's all about practice and repeating. Don't give up already


----------



## teller (Aug 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Yesyesyes does this mean moar awesome fingertricky vids


 
In fact, the last 4 videos I put out were ZhanChi.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 4, 2011)

Nopedk said:


> A few months ago, when I started learning fridrich, I didn't think that it would ever be possible for me to learn all the algorithms, but now that I have almost learned full pll, and are about to start OLL, I see that it's not that hard at all. It's all about practice and repeating. Don't give up already



yeah! i'm currently working on intuitive F2L (ReDo's tutorial is amazing!) and can see that will help a ton (currently beginner's F2L gives me average of about 90 secs). I'm not worried about learning OLL or PLL algs until I got F2L and cross down. I will not give up on my addiction! Long live the (ZhanChi) cube!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm liking the Zhanchi so far. It resembles an AV in some ways, but faster and smoother. It's like an AV/Guhong hybrid. The cube seems a little locky to me. Granted, I'm not the most accurate turner, but I think a mod can be done to lessen the locky feel. Overall, I think this cube is a step up from the guhong. It's faster and hasn't popped on me. I'm not using any anchors btw.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 5, 2011)

i got my zhanchi a week ago, and i loved it, this morning i took out the anchors, levels of adoration skyrocketed


----------



## yockee (Aug 5, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> I couldn't find a general "what do you think about Zhan Chi" thread, so I'll start one (sorry if I just missed it!)
> 
> I am in no way a speedcuber (98 seconds average atm but working on intuitive F2L to get faster!) but I have been buying several different types of cubes. I have an alpha-V, GuHong, F-II, just got Haiyan Memory today, and got my Zhan Chi a few days ago. And I am in total love with my Zhan Chi! it turns so nice and smooth and still has a soft clicking (which I like). It hasn't even come close to popping yet and doesn't lock. It's just so fun and pleasurable to solve and even just fingertricks!
> 
> ...


 
I'm starting to like the Zhan Chi. Still not as good as any of my Gu Hongs. You probably won't get as much out of this cube until your times go down though. It's always better for beginners to start out with regular cubes. As for the Ghost Hand 2, make sure to do my mod to this cube, or you'll want to destroy it. It has this annoying internal lock up, for which I've found a cure. You can see it here in the video gallery, or just go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=275ntimSwPI
So far, everyone who has done the mod has had success! Just make sure to tighten the cube as well. It is not one to be loose. The mod will stop the internal locking, but there is still an external lock that can only be REDUCED by tightening the cube. It is now one of my favorites.



speedcubenoob said:


> @DaveyCow
> Hi, I have a simlar collection as you including F2, Memory cube, Lun Hui, Gu hong coloured, Lun Hui coloured.
> 
> I recently received a zhan chi and was not too pleased by this. This morning I received a second zhan chi in the post, so I must have ordered 2 by mistake !
> ...


 

Dude, something must be wrong with your colored Gu Hong because mine is better than all of my others. It's INCREDIBLE! All the colored Dayans are better than the regulars. White ones are also superior due to the plastic being made with PVC. YOU HAVE TO LUBE DAYANS. Do not even TALK about them until you've lubed them.


----------



## cobe (Aug 5, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> I got mine from magic-puzzle-cube


 
And it's depends how much you bought. The price lower, the quality worse.


----------



## radmin (Aug 5, 2011)

yockee said:


> Dude, something must be wrong with your colored Gu Hong because mine is better than all of my others. It's INCREDIBLE! All the colored Dayans are better than the regulars. White ones are also superior due to the plastic being made with PVC. YOU HAVE TO LUBE DAYANS. Do not even TALK about them until you've lubed them.


 
The Zhan CHi is very sensitive to lube. I have three, all lubed differently and each feels different.
With lubix on the core, springs and pieces it feels gummy and slow
With 30 Wt Shock oil it's snappy(Sounds crispy but feels smooth) like LingYun and is smooth and medium fast
With Lubix on the spirngs and core only and nothing on the pieces its crispy and fast. It has an A V type of Crispiness.

I'm blown away by the difference in feel. It's not a cube I'd buy used unless I could try it first. If I get any more they will be DIY.

I'd also like to say that once I felt the unlubed one I decided to clean out the lubix one. Wiping the pieces didn't fix it. I even tried to spray each piece the de-greaser. It still doesn't compare.


----------



## speedcubenoob (Aug 7, 2011)

@lockee
thanks
I have tried some lubricaton with Maru on the GuHong,
there is still a massive difference, the LunHui coloured can corner cut at almost any angle ie. as you increase the angle there is only a very small range where it absolutely can't cut until it starts to reverse cut instead, as long as you hold the centres firnly. And, at about 40 degrees, ie. where the edges line up on the far side to the cut , it's very easy and feels silky. On the other hand , the Gu Hong takes a very forceful action to corner cut at about 40 degrees and won't cut at all at 45 degrees. I'm glad to have read your opinion and maybe I've got a different batch or a dud model, which I can believe after my first Xhan Chi being so different, so I might see if I can buy another one from another company


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 14, 2011)

yockee said:


> You probably won't get as much out of this cube until your times go down though. It's always better for beginners to start out with regular cubes.



True but I love the feel so much! it's like silk and I can't put it down!




yockee said:


> As for the Ghost Hand 2, make sure to do my mod to this cube, or you'll want to destroy it. It has this annoying internal lock up, for which I've found a cure. You can see it here in the video gallery, or just go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=275ntimSwPI



yeah thx for the vid - it's great and makes lots of sense! I've definitely encountered the lockup and would love to get rid of it. So I'll try your suggestion!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 15, 2011)

tried my friend's that he had for two days.
A little overhyped. Definitely needs lube and tension.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I loosened mine and lubed it, I find it makes alot of noise, it cuts pretty well, doesn't pop much, but it feels blocky to me, not as smooth as my lingyun or my lunhui. maybe I should loosen it some more and see if that helps, also, I lubed it with jig-a-loo, but I heard maru lube makes it extremely good


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> tried my friend's that he had for two days.
> A little overhyped. Definitely needs lube and tension.


 
I personally beleive that it's a BIG improvement over the GuHong, and wasn't very overhyped at all. I found the Guhong slow and it locked up alot. But your correct, the cube NEEDS tensioning and lube (I used 55wt. shock fluid(Wayy better than Lubix)) and the cube is amazing.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 21, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> I loosened mine and lubed it, I find it makes alot of noise, it cuts pretty well, doesn't pop much, but it feels blocky to me, not as smooth as my lingyun or my lunhui. maybe I should loosen it some more and see if that helps, also, I lubed it with jig-a-loo, but I heard maru lube makes it extremely good



Shock Oil! (and tighten it)


----------

